# Freeman



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

<DIV id=body0>









A friend of mine just took delivery of a 36 foot Freeman catameran. We were on the docks and I said "Hey Kevin when are you going to give me a ride on her?" He asked what I was doing tomorrow and that set up our fishing trip. I was at the docks at 5:30 a half hour early and he showed up at 7:15 slightly late.










The run out to the tuna grounds was beautifull. With a slight chop and 3-4 rollers we ran----I will let the pictures tell this part.

4300 rpms










45 pmh










Captain drives the boat.










With the autopilot on we both were running standing up with our arms folded.

Once at our destination we trolled for tuna or wahoo but quickly made the decision to chunk the area. This was not a charter but I quickly took over the deck duties. From this position I could take care of things and make for a good trip. However it was a trip not a charter. We picked away at the blackfin and bonito then this nice surprize came to visit.










When the boredome set in one of the guys starting deep droping a jig to maybe get a grouper or amberjack. We managed to put an amberjack in the box also. We found another yellow later in the day.










The ride in was also very impressive. Once in the pass we hit 55mph.










Here is the fruit of our efforts.










I was very impressed with the boat and it's handling. Makes my Glacier Bay feel like a pro-cat in comparison and is twice as fast, twice as comfortable, twice as dry, etc. There is a chance I may be fishing on it again Friday. Grouper season is opening April 1st.

Life is Good!</DIV><SPAN class=edited-wording><DIV class=signature><HR align=left width=300></DIV>


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That thing is badass! What a great trip to break her in on.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have been watching the Freeman threads over on thehulltruth site. I guess they are currently building a 40ft. boat with quad Yam. F300's. Those boats are getting some good reviews!


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow man that boat is impressive. It kinda has a yellowfin look to it, but in a cat boat... Nice trip too! Great report :clap


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats to your buddy damn fine looking boat !


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree that's a fine boat


----------



## CajunOdysea.com (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Hoop-

Yes, that is a beauty and OH, BTW; I enjoyed the day fishing beside you and that was a class act you guys taking my crew and fish off the boat while I was heading in under one engine.... Shortly I will have 2 brand new ones!!!Can't wait for the warmer weather and calmer sea conditions. *Always good to see you* and share a beer and joke....

Captain Mike Gray

www.CajunOdysea.com


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

No problem Mike. Looking forward to seeing you running with the NEW power. Feel free to call me any time you need a hand buddy.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice trip!:clap and very nice boat fellow catman

Straycat (33' Worldcat)


----------

